# Some Fall Photos...



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

This is one of the reason's I DON'T like Florida....


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That sepia-toned picture is beautiful!!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shots, BlueEyedMom. I absolutely _love_ how you're composing your shots now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The sepia one freaked me out for a sec, I thought it was SNOW!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> That sepia-toned picture is beautiful!!


Thanks, this one will be blown up and framed for sure


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Great shots, BlueEyedMom. I absolutely _love_ how you're composing your shots now.


Thank you I'm having a lot of fun with it now!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

scarlet said:


> The sepia one freaked me out for a sec, I thought it was SNOW!


I'll be heading back to that spot when it snows for sure...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> I'll be heading back to that spot when it snows for sure...


Can't wait to see it!

No, wait, rephrase... It'll be a gorgeous picture. I can wait to see it because I don't really want to think about snow just now.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> No, wait, rephrase... It'll be a gorgeous picture. I can wait to see it because I don't really want to think about snow just now.


I haven't seen snow in over 10 years so I'm very excited. My kids have NEVER seen snow so I can't wait for them to see it!


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

Wonderful photos.  I love the rich colors on the lake one especially.


----------

